# BBQ side dish



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I use a couple of cans of sliced potatoes, onions sliced, green and red peppers sliced , zucchinni sliced, lots of garlic and butter wrap in tin foil keep on low heat turn often Great with BBQ steak or Chicken :wave:


----------

